# The Best House Painting Tools to Use for Your Home Makeover



## davidnicoll69 (Apr 29, 2014)

If you are interested in giving your home a new lease of life with a little painting and decorating makeover there are a lot of new products on the market that can help your renovation and redecoration go more smoothly. From specially designed roller and bucket combinations, to laser measuring tools and paint calculators, you will find a wealth of wall painting tools to make your life easier. Here are a few of the best tools to use if you are planning to paint your home.

Like many people find out when wanting to paint a room in their home, you may find you need to remove the previous layers of paint to get the best finish, or maybe even remove wallpaper and endure hours of painstaking work to get every single piece off of your walls. Luckily there is a gadget for that too!

*Wallpaper Removal Tools
*
Wallpaper removal can be done in a number of ways, chemically, physically or with the help of a great gadget that heats up and uses steam to break down the glue in the wallpaper and allow for simple removal with a metal or plastic bladed tool. Many of these steam wallpaper removal devices are available at great prices, and when a gadget can save you hours of physical work, they work out cheaper than expected.

When you have removed all of the paint or wallpaper from your walls, you are going to need a few simple tools that help get the job done. Here are a few of the essentials you will need for most wall painting jobs:
Protective sheets
Ladder
Paint brushes (Large and small)
Roller and tray
Extension poles for rollers and brushes
Overalls

There are a huge variety of different types of rollers, brushes and trays that you can purchase to help you out in your DIY job, but take into account the size of your room and consider if you need a particular type of roller and extender system to help you reach the ceilings and corners of your room.
Within your roller and tray system for example, exists simple smaller rollers that are made to paint in corners, so you no longer have to use a roller for the larger parts of the room and a brush for the corners. These foam rollers are perfectly sized to paint right-angled walls and will allow you to get the job done in a much shorter amount of time.

*Rollers and Trays Made Simple
*
The choice of roller and tray makes a huge difference to the finished look of your paint job, so depending on the type of paint you wish to use, choose a roller material such as foam, cotton or synthetic material.
Some types of rollers include a paint suction system that draws a certain amount of paint into the roller tube itself and will gently flow out when you need it most. This minimises the risk of paint drips on the floor and all over you and allows you to use your paint more economically – great for those expensive paints!

*Remove Excess Paint from the Roller for a Consistent Stroke
*
Choose a roller tray that has a simple system for removing excess paint from the roller, such as a mesh grid type surface that will draw the excess paint from a roller much more effectively than simply drawing off the excess with the edge of the tray. This all matters greatly in the consistency of your paint work, so take this into account the next time you are shopping for a roller and tray.

Be sure to protect all of your valuables by moving everything possible out of the room – this way you will not only have less items to cover with protective sheets, but it will be a lot safer if you are using a ladder in close vicinity to tables, chairs and lamps.

Redecorating doesn’t have to be a stressful task if you are happy to buy the right tools for the job. If you feel that you have too much in your home to paint, or find it tricky to reach certain areas in your home, such as above the stairwell or staircases, why not call in a professional who will be able to give you the best results, using the best tools for the job and create a professional finish for your homes’ new makeover!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

davidnicoll69 said:


> If you are interested in giving your home a new lease of life with a little painting and decorating makeover there are a lot of new products on the market that can help your renovation and redecoration go more smoothly. From specially designed roller and bucket combinations, to laser measuring tools and paint calculators, you will find a wealth of wall painting tools to make your life easier. Here are a few of the best tools to use if you are planning to paint your home.
> 
> Like many people find out when wanting to paint a room in their home, you may find you need to remove the previous layers of paint to get the best finish, or maybe even remove wallpaper and endure hours of painstaking work to get every single piece off of your walls. Luckily there is a gadget for that too!
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

davidnicoll69 said:


> If you are interested in giving your home a new lease of life with a little painting and decorating makeover there are a lot of new products on the market that can help your renovation and redecoration go more smoothly. From specially designed roller and bucket combinations, to laser measuring tools and paint calculators, you will find a wealth of wall painting tools to make your life easier. Here are a few of the best tools to use if you are planning to paint your home.
> 
> Like many people find out when wanting to paint a room in their home, you may find you need to remove the previous layers of paint to get the best finish, or maybe even remove wallpaper and endure hours of painstaking work to get every single piece off of your walls. Luckily there is a gadget for that too!
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .


----------

